# Godzilla vs Super Buu



## Girl I don't care (May 20, 2008)

strongest version of godzilla vs Buuhan. godzilla just ate all the candy in the world so buu is really pissed.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Which version of Godzilla? Because there are many - Showa, Heisei, Millenieum/2000, FW, Marvel/Dark Horse, ect..


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Which version of Godzilla? Because there are many - Showa, Heisei, Millenieum/2000, FW, Marvel/Dark Horse, ect..



strongest. does it matter that much?


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

What exactly is the strongest Godzilla? Godzilla with every single of his feats?


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> What exactly is the strongest Godzilla? Godzilla with every single of his feats?



im no expert. would that make it rape though?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2008)

No. Because Godzilla can't hit let alone kill Super Buu.
Give him any feat ever. He still can't win.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> im no expert. would that make it rape though?



Yes, yes it would as Marvel Godzilla was fighting evenly with Classic Thor.

Classic Thor would rape Dragonball.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yes, yes it would as Marvel Godzilla was fighting evenly with Classic Thor.
> 
> Classic Thor would rape Dragonball.



oh not the marvel one just the japanese one in the movies.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Reacting to the comet that was carrying Monster X to the earth which was esentially moving at the speed of light and hitting it within moments of somehow detecting it was hitting it with a Spiral Atomic Ray.

That's a reaction time feat.

He has also punched the ground itself with enough force to split tectonic plates and cause them to shift across the Earth.

So even barring that, his physical superiority to Buu is very easily established.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Reacting to the comet that was carrying Monster X to the earth which was esentially moving at the speed of light and hitting it within moments of somehow detecting it was hitting it with a Spiral Atomic Ray.
> 
> That's a reaction time feat.
> 
> ...



so you would give this to godzilla?


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

I don't know, Buu is easily a planet-buster.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 20, 2008)

Buu turns him to candy or jumps down his throat and breaks him from the inside


----------



## FireEel (May 20, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Buu turns him to candy or jumps down his throat and breaks him from the inside



A submarine once went into Godzilla's mouth and into his body, then starting shooting high-power missiles from his insides, blasting holes in his body.

Godzilla barely felt them.

He then tried to use his atomic breath, but due to the holes, the atomic breath backfired within him, vaporizing his insides and ripping him apart.

Godzilla regenerated again.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 20, 2008)

FireEel said:


> A submarine once went into Godzilla's mouth and into his body, then starting shooting high-power missiles from his insides, blasting holes in his body.
> 
> Godzilla barely felt them.
> 
> ...



Yeah but it's a whole different ball game having a planet buster inside you, i would like to see him coming back from being vaporised into nothingness.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I don't know, Buu is easily a planet-buster.



I was waiting for a statement like that. Unless Godzilla is capable of destruction on a scale such as that, then it's pretty much in trouble. Plus, there's the whole "turn you into candy" ability which would make for an interesting concept.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 20, 2008)

> I don't know, Buu is easily a planet-buster.





> I was waiting for a statement like that. Unless Godzilla is capable of destruction on a scale such as that, then it's pretty much in trouble. Plus, there's the whole "turn you into candy" ability which would make for an interesting concept.



Godzilla has gone in to space before so he doesn't need to breathe, but the Henka Beam would be interesting to see being used on him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Which version of Godzilla? Because there are many - Showa, Heisei, Millenieum/2000, FW, Marvel/Dark Horse, ect..


It doesn't matter. Buu slaughters them all to hell and back.

Godzilla can destroy a planet if he's maxed out and ready to die or whatever, but Buu can casually destroy a planet like it's something to do.

He won't even need to absorb him.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't matter. Buu slaughters them all to hell and back.
> 
> Godzilla can destroy a planet if he's maxed out and ready to die or whatever, but Buu can casually destroy a planet like it's something to do.
> 
> He won't even need to absorb him.



Because Buu is going to tank hits from someone who hits with millions of tons of force am I right? Or moves remotely close to the speed of light so that he can blitz Godzilla?

Or that Super Buu > Skyfather level right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2008)

Yes. Yes he will. Buu can survive planetary destruction easily.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

God thing that Skyfathers can destroy galaxies and DB characters can't. 

And lawl, Godzilla's body alone can give off nuclear level destruction when he wills. But yeah, planets > black holes amiright?

Or tossing monsters that weigh hundreds of thousands of tons into space and possessing durability, strength and reflexes greater then Buu, how is Buu going to easily kill him again?

Or did I forgot to mention that Marvel Godzilla stalemated Classic Thor again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2008)

Oh, we're bringing comics into this now? This thread is doomed to failure.

Last I checked, Godzilla couldn't run around the world in under a second, but Gotenks can go around the world a dozen or so times in a second, and Buu is about the same speed. How can Godzilla hit Buu again?


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, we're bringing comics into this now? This thread is doomed to failure.



Why are the comics needed when film Godzilla has ten thousand times better strength feats then any Dragonball character?



> Last I checked, Godzilla couldn't run around the world in under a second, but Gotenks can go around the world a dozen or so times in a second, and Buu is about the same speed. How can Godzilla hit Buu again?



Lapping the world doesn't make one faster then light or even move at the speed of light. Learn your psyhics.

Secondly, I never said Godzilla movement speed  is FTL.

He reacted to a comet carring Monster X at the speed of light.

The word is reflexes/reaction time, not movement speed. Secondly, destroying black holes >>>>>> planet busters.

Thirdly, how is Buu going to destroy Godzilla? He's regenerated from worse then being "blasted apart". And its not like a weaker Showa Godzilla hasn't fought planet destroyers or anything...like King Ghidorah.


----------



## maximilyan (May 20, 2008)

i had no clue godzilla was so powerful. after reading over some posts, i must say i have no clue.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2008)

You don't need to move at the speed of light to hit Godzilla. . . He gets hit by slow ass tanks


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

We're talking about Final Wars Godzilla, doggie.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2008)

Tanks hit Godzilla in Final Wars as well. He also gets hit by some pretty slow moving weapons from that one robot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Why are the comics needed when film Godzilla has ten thousand times better strength feats then any Dragonball character?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never once mentioned light speed. Stop jumping to conclusions, fat guy from Office Space. 

As for Godzilla surviving being blown apart, I require proof. I've never seen, heard, or even imagined this ever happening. I saw Godzilla 2000, which describes his regeneration, but he was never blown apart so far that I know. Or are we using some weird comic book shit?

Assuming Godzilla magically catches Buu, then what? Buu *can* survive being ripped, blown, burnt, etc... The only thing that did finally do him in was some weird evil-killing ball. Does Godzilla have an evil-killing beam? It's only a matter of time, pretending Buu won't just blast Godzilla into oblivion, before Buu gets tired and turns him into candy.

Oh, wait, lemme guess, he survives that somehow too?


----------



## Darwithian (May 21, 2008)

I'd have to say Super Buu... (Even though I hated Buu.)


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never once mentioned light speed. Stop jumping to conclusions, fat guy from Office Space.



Yeah you just implied saying that Gotenks was lapping the Earth, so don't get me started there.



> As for Godzilla surviving being blown apart, I require proof. I've never seen, heard, or even imagined this ever happening. I saw Godzilla 2000, which describes his regeneration, but he was never blown apart so far that I know. Or are we using some weird comic book shit?



Too bad 90% of the feats so far referenced are all from Toho's films. 



> Assuming Godzilla magically catches Buu, then what? Buu *can* survive being ripped, blown, burnt, etc...



No limits fallacy, and Buu isn't blitzing Godzilla as I've already told you what he has shown to react to ie fighting three Kaijuus whom one defiently flies around at mach 20 or so easily at the same time and reacting to a comet carrying Monster X at the speed of light right when it nears the Earth in the solar system.



> The only thing that did finally do him in was some weird evil-killing ball. Does Godzilla have an evil-killing beam? It's only a matter of time, pretending Buu won't just blast Godzilla into oblivion, before Buu gets tired and turns him into candy.
> 
> Oh, wait, lemme guess, he survives that somehow too?



Your saying only a spirit bomb can kill Buu? 

Not too mention the intense amount of power and heat as well as concussive force and radiation that Godzilla's Atomic Spiral Ray can in fact destroy Buu if concentrated like his Super Atomic Spiral Ray or Hyper Atomic Spiral Ray.

And by the way, only Majin Buu has displayed the ability to regenerate when reduced to smoke, and trust me when I say a direct nuclear attack like his Spiral Ray is just that, is going to fuck up Buu.

And since your going to pull this again, let's look at all of Godzilla's feats - matching Classic Thor in strength, the same Thor who threw a Serpent that could constrict the Earth itself with its size easily across a solar system, he has been blown apart from the inside out and regenerated, and has more several hundreds of thousands fold greater strength then any character in Dragonball.

So yeah, considering how Dragonball characters like to fight at close range first, and that includes Super Buu, what exactly is stopping FW Godzilla from tossing him literally into a sun?


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 21, 2008)

why are we using marvel godzilla for this fight? i thought i left him out.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> why are we using marvel godzilla for this fight? i thought i left him out.



I said *lets look at his feats*/ The rest are from Millenium series which Final Wars is apart of.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 21, 2008)

How does Godzilla kill Buu though? Buu can regenerate from atoms/particles, we saw that from Gotenks. He can do it almost as much as he wants too, seeing how Kid Buu with the same regeneration blew himself up countless times to destroy planets. Correct me if any of this is filler though, I haven't been able to read much of the manga.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2008)

Wasn't Marvel Godzilla retconned out of existence?


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Wasn't Marvel Godzilla retconned out of existence?



No my friend.


----------



## FireEel (May 21, 2008)

Godzilla respect thread


----------

